# New Blood Test For Canine Cancer



## Dmartin336 (Feb 8, 2012)

http://vizslanatasharose.blogspot.com/2012/07/blood-test-for-canine-cancer.html
The National Canine Cancer Foundation has announced to all dog owners and veterinarians, the availability of a new tool to assist in the management of canine cancer. It is a blood test called VDI-TKcanine+.
The mission statement of the National Canine Cancer Foundation is to save dogs lives by finding cures, better treatments and accurate, cost effective diagnostic methods in dealing with canine Cancer


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the info. As the owner of a V who has had a mast cell tumor removed, this is very interesting. Nice blog too by the way


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

*BlueandMac*,

I was just reading that your Vizsla had a mast cell tumour - as did my Gt.Dane.

I would be very interested to know how long ago this was, where on his body and what treatment he had. Most important of all how is he doing?

Fergus, our Gt Dane had a subcutaneous (sp) mast cell tumour on his tail. We had the tail docked and were fortunate that they got good margins. That was nearly two years ago now and he is doing fine.

We had Fergus referred to the Animal Health Trust which is a research veterinary hospita in the UKl. That was fascinating. I gather that mast cell tumours are related to the immune system, as a result we were advised not to vaccinate him anymore. They assured us that having been vaccinate for 5yrs the risk was minimal.

We had a small lump removed last year which was fiberous, thank god. He is now nearly 7 which is quite old for a Dane so we have decided that should he have any more tumours we will not put him through further surgery.

I would be interested to hear your boys case.

Regards,

Heather


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi Heather,
Glad to her Fergus is doing well and the lump last year was just a "scare". It is so hard to watch them go through such things! I never knew how much I could love - and worry about - dogs until these two came into my life! Last August I noticed what looked like a bug bite on the outside of Blue's back left leg - about even with her knee. It was a soft bump about the size of a dime. She was 4.25 years at that time. A week later it was still there and we just happened to have a vet appt for her annual physical, so I asked the vet about it. (It was bothering me for some reason...I would have brought her in anway if we didn't already have the appt that week). She didn't think it was anything but did a needle biopsy just incase...and it came back with mast cells. She had surgery the next week - and has one heck of a scar from it. Since she is/was all skin, bones and muscle on that part of her leg, the vet could only take so much out. Grade two according to the pathology report, but the margins came back clean, and so far there has been no futher issue. The vet felt chemo/additional treatment wasn't necessary. I didn't get a second opinion - I trust my vet very much, but I probably should have anyway :-\. I am constantly checking her over for any bump, lump, etc. and but thankfully she has been fine so far. We also have her brother from the same litter - and he hasn't had any issues. 

Very interesting about the AHT recommending no more vaccines for Fergus. I know I read so much conflicting info about all vacinnes and cancer in dogs in general - I wish there was more known. I will talk to my vet again about whether she still needs them all since she is over 5 now too. She did have a reaction to another vaccine once too (vomiting). And she is more prone to have rashes and ear infections than her brother, so it make sense that it could be all immune system related. I will also ask about the blood test mentioned by Dmartin336. 

Thanks for asking!
Lee


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Lee,

I missed your post as I have not been online for 2days - I was lucky enough to attend the Olympic Dressage in London the past two days.

Thank you so much for your reply - it is interesting to hear of your experience with Blue's tumour( so similar to mine). I am so pleased that Blue is doing well. 

When I found Fergus's lump it was just the size of a pea and the vet said not to worry, but just like you I had this gut feeling and took him back after 3 weeks of worrying and made him do a needle biopsy. He was still trying to tell me it was probably a cycst!! Thank god I did!!

I am sure your experience and outcome will be a great comfort to Lucy Vizsla who posted yesterday re Mast Cell Tumour.

I HOPE not to visit my vet for a long while, but will also ask about the new test, which I would be interested to have done on my Vizsla who I has minor allergies (itchy skin).

I do hope both Blue and Fergus go on to live long doggy lives!!

Heather


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks Heather. Wow - so cool that you could get to see the Dressage event - I'm jealous (as I'm sure many on here will be)!

So glad you forced the issue with your vet - time if of the essence with these things. And here is to Fergus, Blue and Chevy too - let's hope Chevy joins the club of "been there, done that, now let's move on"! I will respond to LucyVizsla post now too. 

Have a great day!
Lee


----------

